# To those who may be wondering what happened with Bumble Bee



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bumble bee was PTS a couple months ago.

As Bee got closer to 2 years old she started being very submissive. If grabbed for trying to run off she would turn as if going to bite and scream.

For those who don't know who Bee is, she was my pick of litter out of Stack and Dumae who I bred a bit over 3 years ago. Bee was my pride and all my attention was focused to her. She was such a promising dog until she hit 2. After her issues started I decided to spay her and we would then place her with my mother in law in a singe dog home in hopes that it would be less stress on her.

Before she ended up going to my Mother in law she messed up bad....

This is a quote from my original post to the mods about what happened.
She couldn't separate what she was being aggressive toward and IMO that is something not needed in a dog.



American_Pit13 said:


> Bumble Bee, Francis and Jerry Lee where out on the back 1/2 acre with me when I stepped out the gate to say something to Chris, and Bee and Faith where saying hi through the fence where Faith was tethered, Faith and Bee don't play together (I don't allow them loose together) but have never had issues being kenneled, crated and walked together. Well they start fighting so I go grab Bee and Chris grabs Faith. Jerry Lee and Francis were barking but not doing much during the fight. Once I grab Bee she drops Faith but is still screaming mad and is now screaming at me who is holding her so now Jerry Lee gets aggressive and hes trying to get around me to attack Bee.
> 
> Chris gets over to me and grabs Jerry Lee. Neither Faith or Bee was hurt, Faith has a small cut on her face where Bee grabbed her and Faith didn't get Bee at all through the fence so we walked the dogs ( Jerry and Bee) to their kennels. Well Bee is still going off and is barking at me through the kennel, so I go in and was going to get her and go put her in a crate and let her calm down to make sure she doesn't start fighting with my GSD through the kennel, well when I reach for her collar she lunged at me and then posted up still barking at me, I went to grab her collar again and she gave me a "warning" bite on my arm. It didn't break the skin but that bitch straight up bit me and then was barking again and jumping toward me. Not lunging at me but bouncing forward as she barked at me. She finally went after Francis who was barking in the next kennel and as she did I kneed her in the head and penned her to the fence so I could grab her and drag her screaming ass to a crate.


To those who adored Bee I am sorry, but being a great looking dog can't make up for a bad temperament. I am sorry it took so long to post, but any of the members who know what Bee meant to me will understand. She was also not put down until about a month after this issue and she was watched. She was getting more and more unstable and would jump back from you like you were going to beat her just for moving ( that dogs has never had a hand laid on her, she was always just perfectly behaved.)

RIP my little Busy Bee


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

She was one of the prettiest dogs I have ever seen { even if just in pictures} but I have always thought you did the right thing. Never an easy choice to have to make especially a dog you have put so much effort and time and love into. You have alot of my respect for doing what you had to do.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I was actually wondering a few weeks ago when I noticed she was absent from your signature pics. I am sorry to hear about this Holly but you did the right thing and it's not something a lot of people have the courage or heart to do but with her deteriorating behavior it sounds like her quality of life was already suffering due to her fearfulness. 

She looked so much like Stack, I imagine that made it all the worse to have to make that decision, like losing him a second time  

RIP Beautiful Bumble Bee


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Carriana said:


> I imagine that made it all the worse to have to make that decision, like losing him a second time


That actually made it really hard. Stack was one of the greatest dogs I have ever owned, and while at times after losing Stack it hurt to see Bee, this hurt so much more.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

R.I.P. Bee! Holly I'm so sorry to hear Bee was PTS. She was a beautifl gal, but you know you made the right decision. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that. RIP Bee. She looks dead on like a dog I have staying here. What is her bloodlines? The resemblance is striking.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She was Nevada/RE


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Sounds about right. We are in the same area, so I was curious. RIP sweet Bee.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry Holly. I know this was really tough on all of you. I would have never expected this from her either. She was so sweet and well behaved the first time I met her.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I remembered the first post, but wanted to offer my condolences again.  
Bee was my first favorite dog on the forum, and she will always be remembered.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Holly I am super sorry to hear that. Bee was a gorgeous dog. I loved seeing pictures of her. RIP pretty baby Bee...


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

mad respect for your decision.

I remember her, she was one of my favorites on here just looking at pics...

RIP Bumble bee


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow Holly, I'm sorry for your loss. You already had my respect, but now you have even more. It takes a strong person and a very responsible dog owner to make the decision that you made.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

RIP Bee.

All dogs go to heaven.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you to everyone. Her being submissive and skittish wasn't to big a deal, but her no being able to separate what she was being aggressive toward and target her rage thats not ok for me. It is different that just redirecting a bit, but I also don't except redirecting. If my GSD can move around me to go after a dog there is no reason why she should be focused on me after a fight. I have had to break her mother off several dogs and her mom is hard core, yet still never had direction issues on what she after. 

I will not risk a person getting bit by a dog not matter what dog it is. 

For awhile after this happened I really thought for awhile about not having a yard anymore at all. Letting my current dogs grow old and thats it. 12 years of dogs and after Lil mom, Stack and now Bee losing dogs really started to get to me. I guess when you have a large group your going to lose dogs more often, but it sucks.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I could not imagine, especially since you spent so much time and effort and love on her to be unstable must have just been so heartbreaking. Good for you for being strong enough to do what is right!


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

wow soo sad especially since you were so attached for so long, and is honestly one of the best looking pits i have ever ever seen seriously absolutely gorgeous, but no one can blame you its not your fault just a shocker after 2 yrs


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

my deepest sympathies. Loved that dog from the first photo I saw 

way to be responsible though..

cheers


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. Bee was a favorite! But you did absolutely the right thing. This breed should never even attempt to bite a person. I will miss seeing her beautiful face! RIP Bumble Bee.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

So sorry. I didn't know about Bee or Stack. I don't get on the boards much anymore. RIP Bee & Stack.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

OOO Holly...I know I have been MIA for a long while but I loved Bee too. I am so very sorry and my heart just braks for you... RIP Bee. xoxo to you too


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Im so sorry


----------



## jerseypeach (May 17, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, sometimes the hardest decisions are the right ones. RIP Bee


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh Holly.......I'm sorry  I think I saw something on FB or maybe here abour Bee. She was one of my favorites on here. She was beautiful but i understand your decision. RIP Bee


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

wow, .... im still kinda new around here but this made me sad because she was one of my favorites .... sad to hear.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

RIP Bee. Im really sorry about her and sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Rip Bee, Holly you did the right thing *hug*


----------



## atomic (Jan 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, I send my condolences and truly sympathize. If only our breed had more women like you.


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

My sincerist condolences. It just sucks that life can sometimes be so hard. We know you always had her best interests at heart, right til the end. My hope for you is that the pain you feel now will go away soon. She has gone ahead to wait for you. 
RIP Bumble bee, gone but never forgotten


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Omg Im so sorry to hear this .. =/ Rip Bee


----------



## pitifull (Apr 27, 2012)

I am sorry for you loss. You made the right decision but I can not imagine how hard it must have been fo you. We need people like you in the dog world.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

I feel for your loss. She was lovely and i'm sure it was not an easy decision.


----------

